# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #242 (12/2020)



## PCGH_Aleco (29. Oktober 2020)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community!

die 12. Ausgabe für 2020 ist in den Startlöchern und da darf natürlich nicht der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread fehlen. Hier dürft Ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch mal Belobigungen reinschreiben, die wir dann auch lesen.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk geschlossen haben, könnt ihr das Heft mit den Links im Artikel (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder digital. Das ist gerade in Seuchenschutzzeiten eine wichtige Info, denn Corona ist - wie wir anhand der Fallzahlen sehen - immer noch nicht überstanden (seid so nett und bleibt gesund!).

Die neue Ausgabe erhaltet ihr planmäßig ab dem 04. November 2020 am Kiosk eures Vertrauens, sofern dieser offen haben sollte. Wer nicht unbedingt was zum Anfassen braucht, der kann den bedruckten Zellstoff auch in digitaler Form erwerben. Die Einsen und Nullen, die dann ein PDF ergeben, werden am Freitag vor dem Erstverkaufstag online gestellt, in diesem Fall ist das morgen der 30. Oktober 2020. Oder ganz anders: Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PCGH in der Regel einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT), ein Abo lohnt sich also für den frühen Vogel. Als Boni bekommt man auch noch eine schöne Prämie dazu - welche das genau ist, entnehmt ihr der entsprechenden Seite.

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich lebt dieses Heft von euch und für euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion zudem gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (bei Raff sieht das etwas anders aus, den muss man nur einmal am Tag mit einer GPU füttern), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen, haltet euch an die Maßnahmen und bleibt bitte alle gesund!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Oktober 2020)

Hmmm wieso steht in Ausgabe und auf der DVD die Vollversion von "Hunted" aber auf pcgh.de/codes soll man "Europa Universalis 3" für die 12/2020 einlösen?


----------



## TheRealUrbi (29. Oktober 2020)

Das frage ich mich auch.


----------



## Rolk (30. Oktober 2020)

Gratulation zum neuen Fahrrad Raff.


----------



## kmf (30. Oktober 2020)

Gefällt mir echt super das aktuelle Heft. Die Jubi-Ausgabe fand ich hingegen ned so prall. Ist aber wohl reine Geschmacksache. Ach ja -   nachträglich.


----------



## th_fn_styles (30. Oktober 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hmmm wieso steht in Ausgabe und auf der DVD die Vollversion von "Hunted" aber auf pcgh.de/codes soll man "Europa Universalis 3" für die 12/2020 einlösen?



Der Gutschein wird dann auch für EU3 akzeptiert.


----------



## EyRaptor (30. Oktober 2020)

Also mir gefällt die Ausgabe bisher sehr gut ... ABER  

Auf Seite 69 in der Tabelle "Grafikleistung: Stationär gibt´s mehr" für TimeSpy Graphics Scores
ist anscheinend so EINIGES durcheinander gekommen (oder die Tabelle hat eine spezielle Logik die ich nicht verstehe).

Bsp.: Vega 56 steht ganz unten als Basis mit 3443 Punten und deutlich darüber ist die gtx 970 mit 4881 ...
Es macht alles kein Sinn. rx 590 vor 1080ti, r9 390 vor Radeon 7/2060 Super, gtx 970 vor Vega 56.

Eure r9 390 = 6071 Punkte, meine r9 390x = 4260 Punkte
Eure 980ti = 9183 Punkte, meine = 6061 Punkte
Eure rx 590 = 8793 Punkte, meine oc rx 580 = 4977 Punkte
Eure 1080ti = 8776 Punkte, meine 9861 Punkte
Eure 1660 = 4858 Punkte, meine 1650 Super 4800 Punkte
Eure Vega 56 = 3443 Punkte, meine = 6200 Punkte


----------



## keinnick (30. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Aleco schrieb:


> die 12. Ausgabe für 2020


OT:

Was hat es eigentlich damit auf sich? Ich weiß, das macht PCGH nicht alleine so, aber warum kann Ende 10/2020 schon die 12. Ausgabe in den Startlöchern stehen? Ist das so eine Art Wettbewerb zwischen den Zeitschriften, so dass man die 01/2050 schon irgendwann im Sommer 2045 lesen kann, weil sich alle unterbieten wollen?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Oktober 2020)

Die Grundüberlegung ist: "Es darf nie eine Ausgabe mit altem Datum in den Regalen liegen". Da Heft #243 zwar schon Ende November beim Abonnenten liegt, aber von Anfang Dezember bis Anfang Januar im Händlerregal, darf diese Ausgabe nicht die Bezeichnung "12/2020" tragen. Sonst würde sie ja vom 2.1 bis 5.1. total veraltet aussehen, obwohl sie noch die aktuelle Ausgabe ist. Folge: Das Heft vor der #243 heißt 12/2020, weil es bis einschließlich 1.12. verkauft wird. Dabei ist die #242 strengenommen erst unser elftes Heft für 2020.

Das hat schon einige verwirrt, aber umgekehrt wäre es eben auch nicht perfekt und ohne den gesamten Druck eine Woche zu verschieben, kann man es nicht sauber lösen. Das wiederum geht aber nicht, weil dann ja jedes Magazin so drucken will, dass es vom 30. bis 30. ausliegt. Sollte es bis dahin noch Printmedien geben, werde ich in 17 Jahren aber auf eine Sonderausgabe bestehen, die die Reihenfolge um einen Monat nach hinten schiebt. Stay tuned for "PCGH 13/37"


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Oktober 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Gratulation zum neuen Fahrrad Raff.



Au contraire! 

(Ich fasse es nach der langen Camperei im NV-Webshop selbst kaum und das Timing ist angesichts der just angekündigten AMD-Superlative etwas "sportlich", aber ich wollte genau dieses Design, seit ich sie ausgepackt habe.)

MfG
Raff


----------



## docschneider (31. Oktober 2020)

Ich vermisse so ein bischen die Tests der Tastaturen, die in der Marktübersicht mit "Test in Ausgabe 12/2020" angekündigt sind.


----------



## Makthok07 (1. November 2020)

Hallo! Also ich habe gerade versucht den Gutschein für Hunted einzulösen, es funktioniert aber nur für "Europa Universalis 3", liegt da ein fehler im Heft oder auf der Code-Seite vor? VG


----------



## IALEX88 (2. November 2020)

Guten Tag,

ich habe mich seit der Ausgabe 11/2020 ebenso riesig gefreut mal wieder Hunted zu spielen. Aber jetzt steht da nur Europa Universalis. Wird das noch angepasst bzw. geändert?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. November 2020)

Hallo!

Offenbar ist bei den Codes etwas durcheinandergeraten. Wer das im Heft versprochene Hunted haben möchte, schreibt bitte eine kurze Mail an Leserservice@computec.de - das Problem ist bekannt, identifiziert und wird in Kürze gefixt. Sorry für die Umstände!

Beste Grüße aus dem Lab,
Raff


----------



## Anthropos (2. November 2020)

Mir hat am besten der Artikel zum RTX3000-Tuning gefallen.

OT:
Bin frischer Abonnent und habe das Print-Abo ohne DVD gewählt, da ich in meinem PC gar kein DVD-Laufwerk mehr verbaut habe. Nun reden hier einige von Codes für die Vollversion, die auf der DVD ist. Kann man die DVD-Inhalte auch digital bekommen ohne die DVD nutzen zu müssen?
Und falls ja, kann ich mein Abo noch irgendwie upgraden?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. November 2020)

Änderungen am Abo sind möglich (siehe Mail ein Post weiter oben), aber in der Kalkulation für die günstigere Magazin-Variante fehlen neben dem Datenträger auch die Spiele-Lizenzen der DVD-Version.


----------



## Painkiller (3. November 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Gratulation zum neuen Fahrrad Raff.


Hab ihn letztens damit gesehen  


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zum Heft:
Das Lesen hat mir echt wieder viel Spaß gemacht. Ich find eure Retro-Artikel wirklich klasse.


----------



## rum (14. November 2020)

Ich fand den Notebook-Artikel super!
Allein das Wissen, dass AMD bei den Notebook-Chips scheinbar allgemein nur 4 PCIe-Lanes zur GPU führt, war für mich den Kauf wert. Allerdings stellte sich mir im gleichen Moment die Frage, warum man sowas macht? Damit verbaut man sich doch automatisch und vor allem selbst den Weg hin zu leistungsfähigeren Notebooks und damit zu einem weiteren Absatzmarkt ... oder hat AMD den Bereich absichtlich liegen lassen? Viel philosophischer wirds vermutlich nicht  werden im angepeilten Themen-Horizont ...

Naja ... ich kaufe eh jede PCGH Ausgabe, seit es Euch gibt. An viele erinnere ich micht nicht mehr da ich die Hefte nach dem Lesen absichtlich weg werfe. Ich mag den Blick vorwärts einfach zu sehr als einen Rückspiegel der Vergangenheit aufzubauen und zu nutzen. Sehr gut nachvollziehen kann ich auch immer die erste Seite in jedem Heft von Thilo. Dort stehen manches mal Dinge drin, welche sehr weitreichende Gedankengänge bzw. -horizonte vorraussetzen. Diese erste Seite im Heft hat definitiv Kultstatus, genauso wie die mit den privaten Kommentaren!
Hier und da lasse ich auch mal ein Heft aus, vielleicht auch mal mehrere (meist wegen Stress, Bundeswehr oder weiß der Geier was), aber eigtl. kaufe ich wirklich seit vielen Jahren regelmäßig Eure Zeitschrift.
Ihr seid neutral in den Tests, erklärt Euch und Eure Ziele und lasst eben nicht alles in stumpfen und fachidiotischen Werten resterklärungsbefreit auf dem Acker liegen. Ich selbst kann mit den Werten sehr wohl viel anfangen, nichts desto trotz sind verbalisierte Stellungnahmen attraktiver, also für mich ... denn sie wecken teils Emotionen.
Damit habt Ihr einfach eine sehr große Leser-Base. Ich sehe das Forum hier als Abzweig zu den Nerds und Freaks aber Ihr bedient mit Eurem Heft halt weiteres, evtl. interessiertes Publikum und ich denke, dass diese Gratwanderung für den Bereich, in dem Ihr Schreibt, durchaus erwähnenswert und respektabel ist.
Gibt ganz sicher viele andere Seiten, die dann aber keine Zeitschrift haben und/oder so tief in der Materie drin stecken, dass sie es aufgrund Ihrer Zielorientung gar nicht darauf anlegen, neue Leute für PC-Gaming und der dazugehörigen Hardware zu gewinnen. Das ist aber halt wichtig und notwendig, ... also ich denke so.

Genug gelobt: muss jetzt erst mal weider reichen bis Zweitausend-30 oder -vierzig .. oder so 

Etwas persönliches: mir fehlen die kleinen Sticheleien vom vorherigen CPU-Redakteur ein wenig und auch viele andere "Ehemalige", welche ich beim Lesen Ihrer privaten Kurzartikel auf einer der letzten Seiten im Heft über die Jahre ein wenig ins Herz geschlossen habe. Aber so ist es halt: ein stetiges Kommen und Gehen.


----------



## bangingbernie (17. November 2020)

Jetzt haben wir den 17.11. und ich habe immer noch kein Heft. Wann wurden die denn verschickt?


----------



## beren2707 (18. November 2020)

bangingbernie schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir den 17.11. und ich habe immer noch kein Heft. Wann wurden die denn verschickt?


Bei mir leider dasselbe Problem.


----------



## GrosserBauer20 (19. November 2020)

Und ich dachte, ich bin der einzige der seine Bestellung von der PC GAMES Hardware 12/2020 sowie der PC Games Extended 11/2020 noch nicht per Post bekommen hat. Habe mich schon Telefonisch und per E-Mail an den Computec - Shop gewandt aber leider noch keine Rückmeldung.  
​


----------



## bangingbernie (19. November 2020)

Ich habe auch eine Mail geschickt, aber ebenfalls keine Antwort bekommen; noch nicht mal eine Eingangsbestätigung.


----------



## bangingbernie (20. November 2020)

bangingbernie schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine Mail geschickt, aber ebenfalls keine Antwort bekommen; noch nicht mal eine Eingangsbestätigung.


Habe jetzt nochmal eine Mail geschickt. Wenn ich bis Montag keine Antwort erhalte, werde ich das Abo kündigen. Da unterstützt man schon pcgameshardware und dann interessiert es keinen.


----------

